# Handgun Antelope 2007



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I went handgun antelope hunting this morning. I took a .44 mag wheel gun and only 6 shells. (My short-term memory could be better; I left my shells on the kitchen table next to my range finder). I walked up to within 75 yards of a herd of a dozen or so antelope. I shot at and missed a nice 15" class antelope. I think I shot low.

All but this small buck ran off. I followed the smaller buck on foot, then on my knees and got to within 50 yards or so of him. I shot him and he dropped dead in it's tracks. The 240 grain Hornaday HP/XTP hit him in the spine.

The horns are 13 1/2" long. It's only my second handgun antelope.










8)


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Handgun Antelope*

Thats nice little goat, I'm still waiting to get my first.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Handgun Antelope*

that looks like a fun time out there with your pistol. congrats and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Handgun Antelope*

thats a good goat with a hand gun. my next hunt is going to be with my hand gun or my bow. I might try for a doe goat with my hand gun beofr i get to go after a buck. congrats on him.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Handgun Antelope*

Nice goat, and even sweeter with a real handgun. I've killed a mule deer with my 44, a Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter. I won't go into detail, 'cause I don't want to start one of those "hold a little high at 90 yards" discussions.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Handgun Antelope*

Good going wyogoob !!! 8)

Six rounds is more than you needed !!! Congrats on a fine shot...

I watched my bro nail a muley with a .357...with a pistol it's good sport !!!..


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Handgun Antelope*

That's not a bad goat, great for a handgun! Did you get your moose yet?


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Handgun Antelope*

Great goat with the hand gun. 
It sounds like your human like the rest of us with the morning of the hunt. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Handgun Antelope*



caddis8 said:


> That's not a bad goat, great for a handgun! Did you get your moose yet?


Yes, I got moose with bow. I posted it in the Archery section.


----------

